# does ghrp2/ mod gfr 1 make you feel crappy?



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

my rat has had stomach  issues like just not feeling good and tired almost sick feeling for last 2 days started this research sunday night. does this effect anyone elses rat like this?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2012)

It'll make your rat feel a little off for about 5min then G2G.

Sounds to me like your rat might have a venereal disease


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

Gee thanks


----------



## blergs. (Sep 12, 2012)

Mkpaint said:


> my rat has had stomach  issues like just not feeling good and tired almost sick feeling for last 2 days started this research sunday night. does this effect anyone elses rat like this?



Nope, I have used it many times and other then too much hunger from the GHRP6 (unless bulking lol)  i noticed nothing in regards to your food highway.

now if you are having al allergic reaction, i could see some nasia. but its not somthing I reall hear about.
do you have alot of allergies?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

Not many allergies. I'm not going. To give it to subject on weekends so we will see what happens. Probably just coincidence that im feeling nausea and tired week.


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 12, 2012)

Flushing, increased heart rate, some nausea, and increased body temperature all are side affects of quality peptides.  If your feeling "crappy" well, that's not a good side effect...

When are you taking them?


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

the heart rate and temp rise are real noticable for first 20 minutes or so. i've had nausea for last 2 days and feel a little out of sorts almost head in the clouds kinda feeling. yesterday did a subq in ab region and was wondering if that was a bad place since i've had nausea ever since then. all others have been in quads under skin and worked great. i have increased my food intake today to see if that makes any difference i was running low to med carbs.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Flushing, increased heart rate, some nausea, and increased body temperature all are side affects of quality peptides. If your feeling "crappy" well, that's not a good side effect...
> 
> When are you taking them?


has been 30 min before bed and when i wake up. today i added 11.00am for third. how much does this stuff mess with blood sugar level?


----------



## Ezskanken (Sep 12, 2012)

Is the 11am after a workout?


----------



## njc (Sep 12, 2012)

GHRP-2 can make people feel like crap.  It releases cortisol and prolactin, though these increases are transient and typically disappear in around and hour, it can make you experience anxiety if you are anxiety prone.  Hexareline is just as bad as GHRP-2, but is worse in most other ways. GHRP-6 doesnt causes quite the increase that 2 or Hex does while Ipamorelin causes no increase.

Switch to Ipamorelin.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> Is the 11am after a workout?


no just a good time with an empty stomach. 1st dose 5.30am cant really take post workout hard to keep cold.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 12, 2012)

njc said:


> GHRP-2 can make people feel like crap. It releases cortisol and prolactin, though these increases are transient and typically disappear in around and hour, it can make you experience anxiety if you are anxiety prone. Hexareline is just as bad as GHRP-2, but is worse in most other ways. GHRP-6 doesnt causes quite the increase that 2 or Hex does while Ipamorelin causes no increase.
> 
> Switch to Ipamorelin.


i might give that a try only been on since sunday night so give it a little time to see how i adjust. i did up my food intake today and i feel a little better.


----------



## Mkpaint (Sep 13, 2012)

well increased cals back up around 3000 and i feel much better hope it continues. getting used to the way the peps feel when you first take them.


----------

